# Southbend player looking for group



## Tnmurray (Aug 24, 2006)

Greetings,

I recently moved to the Southbend/Mishawaka area and am looking for a gaming group.

Please let me know if something is available.

Thanks,

T


----------



## brehobit (Sep 2, 2006)

Tnmurray said:
			
		

> Greetings,
> 
> I recently moved to the Southbend/Mishawaka area and am looking for a gaming group.
> 
> ...




Let me vouch for Terry being a wonderful player and all around good guy.  We were sorry he had to leave town (and our gaming group!)

Mark


----------

